# Akkuprobleme mit Huawei P9



## Joshi1408 (18. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
habe schon seit längerem Probleme mit meinem treuen Huawei P9. Der Akku ist etwas unberechenbar. Bis ca 50% Ladung geht meistens alles gut, danach eher nichtmehr. Wenn man etwas anspruchsvolleres öffnet, zB Kamera, springt der Akkustand schlagartig auf 0%, das Handy schaltet sich aus und lässt sich nicht wieder einschalten. Beim Aufladen gibt es dann zwei mögliche Situationen: 
1. Der Akkustand springt wieder schlagartig nach oben, je nach vorherigen Ladezustand. (Handy kann danach gestartet und weiterbenutzt werden)
2. Der Akkustand bleibt bei 0% und das Handy braucht ca 30 Min. um überhaupt 1% Ladezustand zu erreichen

Dies passiert manchmal bei 50%, manchmal auch erst bei 30%. Habe schon versucht, den Akku zu kalibrieren, leider schaltet sich das Handy beim Entladen bei ca 45% ab.

Kann man da etwas machen oder ist der Akku einfach defekt?

Danke für die Antworten im Voraus!


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Juli 2018)

Akku Defekt, sowas lässt sich mit gescheiter Anleitung austauschen, oder man lässt es machen.

mach dich nicht so lange rum, Akku Defekt Schluss aus fertig, ohne Austausch kein zuverlässiges Gerät.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Juli 2018)

Du könntest noch die Kapazität auslesen und ggf den Akku wipen, das ist eine sogenannte Kalibrierung des Akkus was den ladenzustand betrifft.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2018)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Akku Defekt, sowas lässt sich mit gescheiter Anleitung austauschen,


Das wird ein bißchen knifflig:
YouTube.
Wie alt ist das Gerät?


----------



## Joshi1408 (18. Juli 2018)

Das Gerät ist ca 1 3/4 Jahre alt.
Das mit dem Akkutausch ist mir etwas zu riskant. (Mein nächstes Smartphone wird eines mit austauschbaren Akku)

Garantie werde ich leider keine mehr haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2018)

Joshi1408 schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Smartphone wird eines mit austauschbaren Akku .


Mein Hauptkaufargument.



Joshi1408 schrieb:


> Garantie werde ich leider keine mehr haben.


Auf's Gerät schon, auf den Akku nicht (Verbrauchmaterial).


----------



## Joshi1408 (18. Juli 2018)

Schade.
Gibts irgendein Handy mit austauschbarem Akku von Huawei/Honor? Hab mich an EMUI schon gewöhnt und finde die Oberfläche super!


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2018)

Joshi1408 schrieb:


> Schade.
> Gibts irgendein Handy mit austauschbarem Akku von Huawei/Honor?


Das müssen die Huawaier hier wissen.
Die hab ich gefunden:
Handys ohne Vertrag mit Hersteller: Huawei, Akku: wechselbar Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Ich schwöre auf mein Galaxy J7.
Endlich fällt der Finger nur auf eine Taste und nicht auf 9.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Juli 2018)

Naja bei Apple Geräte lässt sich der Akku auch gut austauschen, es gibt Shops die es dir machen, Such im Google, da gibt’s genug Smartphone Dr‘s, es ist und bleibt eine kosten Frage und ob sich das lohnt, Zb bekomm ich mein IPhone Akku für 29€ inkl neuen Akku ausgetauscht, regulär 89€ was ab nächsten Jahr wieder gilt.


----------

